# Has anyone worked on Halloween?



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm curious. Do you see a surge in riders that day?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

There is a surge in work, be careful of the drunks with your new car.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I'm curious. Do you see a surge in riders that day?


Good Lord, Halloween!! I have nightmare visions of thorny costumes, glitter in hair (can NEVER get glitter out of carpet in vehicle or trunk). Visions of paint on skin on seat leather...oh dear.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Good Lord, Halloween!! I have nightmare visions of thorny costumes, glitter in hair (can NEVER get glitter out of carpet in vehicle or trunk). Visions of paint on skin on seat leather...oh dear.


Visions of girls in ****ty outfits.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> Visions of girls in ****ty outfits.


Glad to see you're living down to your reputation as the forum perv!!


----------



## William Howell (Oct 17, 2014)

Not for me. Middle aged male, not wanting to risk messing up my car. Like Uber would really pay for the cleanup? They have a hard enough time with paying on time. UBER CHARLOTTE. Folks in our area Lyft would be your better option.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I would do it early dropping people off to parties as long as my seats were covered but I probably won't do it.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I was planning to work cuz I know it's going to be big money but now I'm having second thoughts 

If I do I think I'm literally going to cancel on people as soon as I see if their costumes are too crazy/messy

Im just gonna pick up chicks with ****ty costumes


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Good Lord, Halloween!! I have nightmare visions of thorny costumes, glitter in hair (can NEVER get glitter out of carpet in vehicle or trunk). Visions of paint on skin on seat leather...oh dear.


really good point...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

For the guys on the Forum


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 1789


Nice tie LOL


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

duggles said:


> Visions of girls in ****ty outfits.


I used to work EMS in Salem Massachusetts... Halloween was always a great time.
A city with a population of around 40,000 normally, but on Halloween it's not unusual to have over 100,000 people wandering around in costume, usually drunk...










So Uber on Halloween is a joke in comparison, and yes I did work Uber last Halloween. Had a good time, and made lots of money (made around $400 gross in 6 hours). Of course the rates were a lot higher last year... $10 minimum fare, no "safe rides" fee, no phone fee, and Uber was only taking 10%.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm looking to buy seat covers. I went on the Pet Boys website and I found something not too expensive.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I'm curious. Do you see a surge in riders that day?


very busy , surge prices most of the night (Los Angeles 2013)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

haji said:


> very busy , surge prices most of the night (Los Angeles 2013)


Surge pricing on TOP of already good base rates? Hello Uber!!! Customers are willing to pay substantially higher fares....quit cutting rates!


----------

